# Can't decide between two Pinarellos!



## Feanor (May 22, 2006)

Hi guys, I have a question regarding pinarello frames. I'm looking to buy myself one, and am currently strung up between these two: a pinarello veneto, viewable here: 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y121/nagyhajubanya/pinarello_2005_dec_7.jpg

and a pinarello Banesto, viewable here: 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y121/nagyhajubanya/pinarello_2005_dec_5.jpg


the Banesto frame costs two times the amount of the Veneto, but is still less than 40 % of the money I am planning to spend on the new bike. You can see on the picture that the Veneto is in a worse shape, it even has a minute amount of rust peeking out here and there. Is that a big problem? The Banesto frame has Columbus Cro-Mo pipes, and the Veneto has Columbus Aelle. Which is a better material? All in all, which frame would you advise me to get?


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*Banesto Frame*

Wow those are some big frames. I would take the Banesto frame.
Better tubing and paint, plus you can pretend your Indurain.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have ridden an columbus aelle frame and it is more heavy and less responsive when you ride than columbus cromor (chro moly) frame but its OK if you don't intend to ride fast. I believe Banesto frame is oria cromoly


----------



## Feanor (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Indurain is a bonus 

The frames are big because I'm 195 cm high...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

The Banesto would be my choice as well. Do you mind sharing where you found these frames? I've always wanted a Banesto frame and I just happen to be 195cm tall too


----------



## Feanor (May 22, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> The Banesto would be my choice as well. Do you mind sharing where you found these frames? I've always wanted a Banesto frame and I just happen to be 195cm tall too


Yep, I got the Banesto with Ultegra gear. It rocks! I found them on a Hungarian site [I'm Hungarian], http://www.matuzmaster.hu/matuzmaster2_outi.html...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow.....too bad I don't speak Hungarian. He's got some incredible frames/gear on that site! The Banesto frame is still posted....did he have two or do you think he just hasn't updated the site? Any idea if he speaks English at all?


----------



## Feanor (May 22, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> Wow.....too bad I don't speak Hungarian. He's got some incredible frames/gear on that site! The Banesto frame is still posted....did he have two or do you think he just hasn't updated the site? Any idea if he speaks English at all?


I do not know if he speaks english, but since he was just on a trip to italy to get loot, he must speak something. I'm fairly sure that is the same frame I got, since he did not have two at the time and it has exactly the same pic and words as mine did.


----------



## tinman33 (May 30, 2007)

i have one for sale on trademe new zealand and its pretty mint.....its a dream to ride ,dont think i should sell it,i bought it 5 years ago,ive rode it less than 50 times never raced and never in the wet....i might ave to keep it,its the better frame and bike....


----------

